# Q-view from over the pond



## fenman (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi All,
I know how much you all love Q-views so heres mine.
Just finished this salmon as it was on half price offer $26( i know its megger bucks but that's what we have to pay over here)
I cut up & cold smoked one side for 6 hours, then hot oak smoked for 15 mins. Hoped to make oak smoke more intense by cold smoking first. (not sure if it did?
No rubs just as it comes.
The other salmon side covered with 50/50 salt-sugar & left in fridge for 12h. Then washed in cold water, air dried, then cold smoked with oak sawdust for 12h. Just had a few slices with scramble eggs for breakfast Great!
This is how i have smoked salmon for a few years now. It always tastes great & now i have discovered this forum hope i can improve with some of your comments.
I will have to get one of those thermometers as i have always cooked on time & gut feeling. One thing i have learned from this forum is that its temp that controls when things are ready, especially in poultry.
Just got a commercial oven that i will convert to a hot smoker using the cold smoker burner (in photo)
You are all very luck to have so many outlets that sell so much smoking equipment. I have been looking for onion salt over here for the past 2 week with no luck yet?
Forecast snow here for Easter weekend, ideal for cold smoking??
I await your comment's, please be gentle with me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






fenman


----------



## placebo (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks fantastic Fenman! That is an ineresting cold smoke setup you have there. I wouldn't mind seeing pics of the rest of it.

Welcome to the SMF and thanks for sharing your Q-view.


----------



## richtee (Mar 20, 2008)

The couple shots of the round unit...ECB-like one..you were grilling, not smoking. Add a water pan just above the coals... COALS... flames won't do so well. 

The oven smoker looks nice- what are you using to generate the smoke? It looks a little on the white side, but it's hard to tell from a photo sometimes.

Onion salt...why? Use powder. That way YOU control the amount of salt added. Much more accurate that way. I never use any ***X salts.

Nice work overall Fenman...great to see the sun is starting to never set on the Smokin' Empire  ;{)


----------



## fenman (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Placebo, My cold smoker


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice smoker fenman, good looking salmon too.


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 21, 2008)

Finman, welcome to SMF. What are you using on the top end of your smoker? Good looking setup.


----------



## fenman (Mar 21, 2008)

Burner end is a converted gas bottle, burning oak sawdust.
Fridge & racks are all s/s.

fenman


----------



## richtee (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a nice unit right there  :{)


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 22, 2008)

must agree that's a fine lookin gadget you built there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and like Rich said why ***salt ? if you are dead set on it and it's your way ask someone here we could ship ya some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  if ya can find plain ole onion powder you are better off in my eye , then you could just add some salt as needed.....onion powder if ya cant find could also get shipped from somewhere , this is probably the bestest place to ask for anything outside a blood donor .  lol and i forgot to say that salmon look's TASTY keep it up !


----------



## teeotee (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Fenman, i done some research and found out that Shwartz spices sell an onion salt so it is available over there. 

http://www.schwartz.co.uk/productdetail.cfm?id=5212

If you can't find any maybe we could trade some onion salt for twiglets or marmite. Can't get either of them here. My family visited me here last summer and stocked me up for a while. I'm all out again now


----------

